# Milkman and our famliy needs all the prayers from everybody



## hwy22 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am Milkmans nephew for the people who know him personally. This is even hard for me to say and ask for. Milkman has lost his son. Just ask the Great Lord to bless our famliy and Milkman. His son was his best freind. I thank you guys here for yalls support and prayers.

Thank You 
  HWY22


----------



## LJay (Jul 19, 2006)

My prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. Milkman, My Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SBG (Jul 19, 2006)

Lord have mercy. Praying for the family.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jul 19, 2006)

I couldnt even imagine. you have my family's prayers


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## yankeedevil (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers sent. God Bless your family.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 19, 2006)

Really sorry to read this.   
Prayers on the way....


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 19, 2006)

My prayers are with you. God Bless


----------



## dbone (Jul 19, 2006)

Marvin , I am so so sorry , You and yours will be in special prayers , let us know if you need anything -------- Ray


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 19, 2006)

so very very sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with the entire Milkman family.


----------



## brofoster (Jul 19, 2006)

Praying for the entire family.


----------



## justme (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 19, 2006)

very sorry to hear this.  no parent should ever have to outlive one of their children.  will keep all of yall in our prayers.  if there is anything that i can do let me know.  how old was the boy?


----------



## ilikembig (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers are being said


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 19, 2006)

Marvin:  We pray that your burden will be lightened.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jul 19, 2006)

So sorry to hear this...

Milkman, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 19, 2006)

i cant imagine


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 19, 2006)

If anyone has any info on services please pm me.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 19, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> If anyone has any info on services please pm me.


Very sorry to hear as well - My prayers are added to the others for Marvin and his family...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2006)

Marvin, we cant feel or even know your pain, but we are with you brother


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 19, 2006)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayer said


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2006)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 19, 2006)

So so sorry to hear...  

my prayer added


----------



## CAL (Jul 19, 2006)

So sorry for him losing his son.Prayer sent.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2006)

Mark and Marvin,

Very sorry to hear the news....Danny told me this morning at work...Prayers are sent.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 19, 2006)

Our prayers are added.

The Snakeman


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry Marvin!

You and your family will be in my prayers 

If you need to talk to someone who has been through thi send me a pm.


----------



## pendy (Jul 25, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers for all of the family.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 25, 2006)

Marvin,

I'm sorry I missed this until now.

My prayers are offered Brother.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 25, 2006)

I caught this late as well but add my prayers. I pray God comforts this family during the sad time.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

Marvin, you and your family are in my prayers. 

God only takes the best.


----------



## meriwether john (Jul 26, 2006)

so sorry to hear this. May God's GRACE continue through the coming days.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your support.
Justin was a good son and a good friend. I cant put into words what he was to me.

Please pray for his wife, Jessica.
Please pray for his brother Josh, his mother Carol and his entire family
We all need your prayers.

Thanks again,
Marvin (aka Milkman)


----------



## Howard Roark (Jul 27, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Marvin,
> 
> I'm sorry I missed this until now.
> 
> My prayers are offered Brother.



Same here.


----------



## bruceg (Jul 31, 2006)

Marvin, you and your family have my prayers. I can't imagine going through this.


----------



## jeclif (Jul 31, 2006)

may the lord bless and help you all


----------



## mike bell (Jul 31, 2006)

We are saddend for your loss and our words alone can not lessen the pain. Please know we are praying for you and your family.  Also know we are here to help in any way we can.

Mike Bell
Hunters Helping Hunters
ww.hhh-usa.org


----------



## Jasper (Aug 1, 2006)

Tragic! Prayers sent.........


----------

